# poodlepedigree.com



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

well the information on PP is subject to change...and its my understanding that almost ANYONE can edit the information (I may be wrong on that >.>) So as long as you have an account with them you can remove that bit of information, or you could easily email Karren Mills and see if she would remove it for you.

Now if the information were on PHR that would be a different story, because they have to have a vets signature to post things like that (again...don't quote me on that, its just they way I understand it XD)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Keithsomething said:


> well the information on PP is subject to change...and its my understanding that almost ANYONE can edit the information


Ahhhhhhh . . that might explain it!  lol

Thanx Keith ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You or Diane can change it I think. Someone is clearly playing games on there. You can check the history and see who put that info on there and the date they did it.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I would email them as well and see if it's possible to see who submitted the information.

It doesn't appear in the "Change History".


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just went and checked all my listings, and someone has removed the photos of my two red girls! Some people really need a hobby!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Cherie, wouldn't it show up in the "change history" who was making these changes?

Can't you email the administrator for the site and complain of harassment? They should be able to get the IP address of the person accessing the site, you can use that to compare to users known IP addresses.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yepper. I am going to go into the history and see who is having fun at my expense.

Well, I looked and it is not showing me who did it, but the photos are gone.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I looked at the change history for Tonka and it's not showing the change to Addisonian either.

I think I'd be looking into this - it's not right.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx all. I sent an e-mail to Karen Mills.

I have copies of both lab results. Not knowing how to interpret them, I looked for subsequent prescriptions or other follow-up by the vets. There was nothing.

Diane thought I could probably change it. Having looked now, I don't see how to update it myself. 

Anyway . . . somebody put it there . . sometime. lol 

It's certainly a puzzle so far, but I'm sure I can work it out with Karen.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Don't feel bad. My silver boy is listed as being _owned _by someone else and his DOB is wrong. The Pedigree is correct (to my knowledge). 

WTF?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I know the picture were stripped one time. I'm thinking it was to free up server space or something like that. nothing personal. Ive had info disappear and other stuff appear. Check your pedigrees every now and then to make sure they are accurate. And while at it..donate Karen some $$


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry Cherie but the disappearing photos are my fault. I reorganized my photo bucket stuff and didn't realize that is messed up the poodle pedigree pics. I've fixed it now though.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Frank, I went in and cleared it. My name is Colina Edwards. To make changes you need to register for the site, then log in. Under your dogs page, there is a link under your dogs information "Edit information for Cantope Tonka Pickard", hit that and edit the info. Further down there is also a link for "View change history for Cantope Tonka Pickard". My name will show up there in your change history. I hope you don't mind - I didn't mean to be presumptuous, just helpful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, there we go. Two problems fixed in one fell swoop! We should all check in periodically to make sure everything is okay and verify nobody has been monkeying around on our pages.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Fond of Poodles said:


> I hope you don't mind - I didn't mean to be presumptuous, just helpful.


Mind? Absolutely not!  That's *very* helpful...thanx! 

I can edit the information for a dog I've never even heard of . . but I can't edit Tonka's.  lol 

Guess I can't find the right dawg-gone button! :confused3: lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I just realized this morning what's been buggin' me abt this thread. And it's the stupid title! In the OP, I titled it first and then added the 'mad' just before I sent it. 

NOW!! . . every time I see the title, there's a mad face sittin' right next to poodlepedigree.com. :banghead:

The thread will die . . TG . . but it will show up in any search for Karen's site. And it will show up like a beacon 'coz of the red face. And it will show up for as long as this forum exists......

So . . Plum . . u wonderful person . . . and my favourite mod.  Any chance u could wave yr magic wand and remove that emoticon? Or can I??


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It doesn't seem right that people can edit other peoples stuff. Maybe they need to program it differently. Tonka is listed as apricot. Isn't he a cream?

Can I add my dog on there with a picture or is it only for breeders? Have all of you done it? It's super fun to scroll around and look at the pictures of the dogs.

edit: I checked and anyone can put their dog in. It also says this:

"If you enter any abnormal clearance into the database, even though that result is listed with OFA/CERF OR if you put in any information that does not equal the listed results on the corresponding certification database, you are infringing on the dog's owner's right to confidentiality even though they may have signed a permission for the listing with the OFA and you (the PERSON WHO ENTERED ABNORMAL RESULTS) may be liable. A history of all changes is kept by this database of what information is entered; who entered that information and the date and time the information was entered."

You should be able to see who put the info in. Did you look?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> So . . Plum . . u wonderful person . . . and my favourite mod.  Any chance u could wave yr magic wand and remove that emoticon? Or can I??


Consider it waved!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx Plum! Now I don't feel so bad abt bumping this thread. 

It's against my nature to question someone who has set up a site, on their own time, and with their own money. So I won't. PP is a essential site to owners, researchers and those that are simply searching. But it is what it is. I've never seen an interactive site that didn't have certain things u have to work around. And no doubt it was started at a time when the thot of strangers editing information was never even imagined. 

But, speaking of editing information, IMO the health designation must have come after Diane's entries, and maybe even been done by Tonka's previous owner. Who knows?!! lol

And now?? . . . who cares. It's been fixed, thanx to that Poodle lovin' lady from ON. 

The plus is that I've also learned lots abt poodlepedigree.com . . . who certainly deserves our support. 

AND!!! Now I know how to read, and understand, the results of an ACTH test!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> It doesn't seem right that people can edit other peoples stuff. Maybe they need to program it differently. Tonka is listed as apricot. Isn't he a cream?
> 
> Can I add my dog on there with a picture or is it only for breeders? Have all of you done it? It's super fun to scroll around and look at the pictures of the dogs.


Outwest - anybody can put their dog in there, not just breeders!  I have Millie on Poodlepedigree and she is a spayed pet. Pedigree: Peckerwood's Thoroughly Modern Millie CGC


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Countryboy - I noticed a few things when looking at Tonka's Poodlepedigree page. Just FYI, Thyroid cannot be "Cleared by Parentage" as it you have stated on the page. A Thyroid test only shows if a dog has thyroid issues at the time of the test. This is not definitive for that dog nor does it predict thyroid for future generations. Therefore, Cleared by Parentage is not a term used with a test like Thyroid.

FYI, while VWD can be cleared by parentage, this terminology is actually not allowed on the Poodlepedigree website. The dog MUST have a clearance from OFA/CERF or other recognized organization.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Countryboy - I noticed a few things when looking at Tonka's Poodlepedigree page. Just FYI, Thyroid cannot be "Cleared by Parentage" as it you have stated on the page. A Thyroid test only shows if a dog has thyroid issues at the time of the test. This is not definitive for that dog nor does it predict thyroid for future generations. Therefore, Cleared by Parentage is not a term used with a test like Thyroid.
> 
> FYI, while VWD can be cleared by parentage, this terminology is actually not allowed on the Poodlepedigree website. The dog MUST have a clearance from OFA/CERF or other recognized organization.


The thyroid "clear by parentage" sometimes appears on Poodlepedigree for no apparent reason. You do not have to submit that info for it to pop up on a particular dog's page. Every time I go to any of my dog's pages, it seems I have to clear that from their info.

vWd and NE (or NEWS) can be clear by parentage.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The thyroid "clear by parentage" sometimes appears on Poodlepedigree for no apparent reason. You do not have to submit that info for it to pop up on a particular dog's page. Every time I go to any of my dog's pages, it seems I have to clear that from their info.
> 
> vWd and NE (or NEWS) can be clear by parentage.


But it is against poodlepedigree's rules to post such .

The change history specifically shows the owner of Tonka entering Clear by Parentage for Thyroid.  just trying to help.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Heeeeey, Millie! Nice pic on yr pedigree page, baaaybeee!! 

But seriously, I first found out abt PP only a month or so ago. And, other than changing Tonka's picture, haven't altered the information on it at all.

'VWD' and 'Thyroid' Clearances are certainly beyond my knowledge of Poodles or the PP site. And 'Clear by Parentage' is also some 'nuther Poodle language to me. I saw the entries but don't know what they mean . . . so I left them there.

I just went to Tonka's 'change history' page and I see that Karen has been good enuf to 'Lock' it now. Thanx, Karen! No more strange alteration of any of his info!


----------

